# considering buying this car



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i just recently looked at a 87 300zx with only 150,000 miles. is there any thing inparticular i need to look at and ask about during a test drive? besides the injectors and ac? thank you


----------



## L-Kelly (Nov 4, 2006)

what are you paying for that car? because you could import a 1990 fairlady Z which is the japanese version of the 300 zx but it is right hand drive, and you can get one for like 10000 imported inspected and registered and ready to be insured in your drive way. here check out this site and tell me what you think Terra2 Imports - Let us help you import a vehicle from Japan to Canada


----------

